# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Spindle không chạy đủ tốc độ.

## cuong_lx

Em vừa lắp xong tủ điện dùng card NcStudio.
Dùng biến tần BEST 2.2kW, spindle 2.2kW. Đấu nối với chỉnh biến tần như sau 
Khi bật ON trong NCstudio, kéo thanh tốc độ lên 24000rpm. Spidle vẫn quay, nhưng F chỉ có 200, rpm chỉ có 12000. Em phải chỉnh như thế nào để biến tần chạy 24000rpm. 
Xin cảm ơn!

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## CKD

Cái này chắc chắn phải config biến tần lại. BEST thì chẵng rỏ param nên chẵng demo giúp cụ được.

Giải pháp cho cụ là:
- Hỏi chổ bán biến tần, xin manual chính xác. Con BEST hình như manual tiếng chị na. Mà mình cũng không biết tiếng chị na nên cũng botay.com
- Hỏi cụ bán NC xem có giúp được không?
Nếu 2 món này mua cùng 1 chổ thì yêu cầu support cho Ok. Nếu không thì cụ đổ rồi thừa là con BEST bị lỗi rồi.. đổi trả bảo hành gì đó cho tới khi được.

Mà nếu xin được manual thì cụ post lên đây.. biết đâu chỉ điểm được. Mà tiếng anh hoặc việt nhá... chữ tượng hình là botay.com à  :Smile:

----------

cuong_lx, ducmoctx

----------


## emptyhb

Biến tần BEST có manual bằng tiếng Anh, trường hợp của bác chủ thì:
1. Kiểm tra lại dây đấu nối giữa bob và biến tần, có thể không tiếp xúc 1 dây nào đó.

2. Nếu dây chắc chắn rồi mà vẫn không được thì kéo thanh trượt tốc độ về mấy mức khác cho tới khi biến tần chạy đúng. (Cách này để bác khỏi phải đặt lại parameter)

----------

cuong_lx

----------


## cuong_lx

Em đã tìm đc lý do tại sao nó lại sai rồi. Do ảnh cái bọn cnc24h chỉ đấu nối sai. X2 - X3 - X4 tương ứng low - medium - High. Chứ ko phải X1 X2 X3.


Tài liệu BEST e vừa tìm đc tại đây

Xin cảm ơn hai anh đã hỗ trợ. Sẵn đây cho em hỏi các anh có tài liệu nào về chế độ cắt gỗ, nhôm không? Khi cắt dùng loại dao nào?

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## solero

> Em đã tìm đc lý do tại sao nó lại sai rồi. Do ảnh cái bọn cnc24h chỉ đấu nối sai. X2 - X3 - X4 tương ứng low - medium - High. Chứ ko phải X1 X2 X3.
> 
> Tài liệu BEST e vừa tìm đc tại đây
> 
> Xin cảm ơn hai anh đã hỗ trợ. Sẵn đây cho em hỏi các anh có tài liệu nào về chế độ cắt gỗ, nhôm không? Khi cắt dùng loại dao nào?


Nhôm em không chuyên nhưng cắt gỗ thì em hay chạy như sau:
- Đối với hàng tinh máy vững thì F10.000, S24.000 Stepover: 0,18
- Đói với hàng chợ: F10.000, S24.000 Stepover: 0,23

Hàng nhôm đồng hỏi cụ vietnamcnc, hoctap256, namCNC, nhatson thì ra ngay.

----------

cuong_lx

----------


## zinken2

> Em đã tìm đc lý do tại sao nó lại sai rồi. Do ảnh cái bọn cnc24h chỉ đấu nối sai. X2 - X3 - X4 tương ứng low - medium - High. Chứ ko phải X1 X2 X3.
> 
> 
> Tài liệu BEST e vừa tìm đc tại đây
> 
> Xin cảm ơn hai anh đã hỗ trợ. Sẵn đây cho em hỏi các anh có tài liệu nào về chế độ cắt gỗ, nhôm không? Khi cắt dùng loại dao nào?


- cắt nhôm thông thường dùng dao 2me xoắn dao phay hoặc 1 me xoắn 
- cắm dao càng ngắn càng đỡ gãy (trong phạm vị ngắn nhất có thể)
- tốc độ SP trong giải 160 - 230HZ / 400HZ (với loại sp chạy gỗ) , nếu cài đặt BT tốt (tức là tốc độthấp vẫn ko giảm nhiều momen thì có thể để thấp hơn vd 80- 120HZ)
- tốc độ SP , f, đâm dao còn phụ thuộc chủng loại nhôm (5052, 6061...), lượng ăn mỗi pát, hàng tinh hay thô...
- có thể tham khảo: (dao hợp kim)
+ nhôm 6061, sp: 280 hz/400; dao d3 1 me xoắn, stepover 2mm, f 300mm/f (có tưới nguội và khung máy đủ cứng) nhôm 5052 bết hơn thì giảm tốc độ sp, stepover chỉ 1mm thôi nhưng f có thể tăng 500mm/fut
+ tuỳ theo tình hình điều chỉnh, nói chung là sẽ tốn 1 mớ dao để học phí

----------

cuong_lx

----------


## ducmoctx

> Em đã tìm đc lý do tại sao nó lại sai rồi. Do ảnh cái bọn cnc24h chỉ đấu nối sai. X2 - X3 - X4 tương ứng low - medium - High. Chứ ko phải X1 X2 X3.
> 
> 
> Tài liệu BEST e vừa tìm đc tại đây
> 
> Xin cảm ơn hai anh đã hỗ trợ. Sẵn đây cho em hỏi các anh có tài liệu nào về chế độ cắt gỗ, nhôm không? Khi cắt dùng loại dao nào?


Rất xin lỗi các bác về sự sai sót này, do kỹ thuật bên em up lên đã không kiểm tra lại. 
Em xin đính chính lại:
1. Khi cài biến tần BEST cho card NC 
 - bước đầu tiên chọn P087 enter rồi chọn 101 ( 101 để điều khiển dang digital cho biến tần)
 - bước 2 chọn P003 enter rồi chọn 400Hz ( 400Hz là tần số tối đa của động cơ)
 - bước 3 chọn P021 enter rồi chọn 400Hz ( 400Hz là tần số tối đa biến tần cho phép chạy)
2. Đúng như bác nói chân X2, X3, X4 tương ứng với các chân H,M,L ( 12, 13, 05) thì phần mềm mới có thể điều chỉnh đúng 7 cấp tốc độ được 
3. Khi kéo thanh trượt dần từng trái qua phải biến tần sẽ chạy theo các tốc độ được cái sẵn từ P031 - > P037
CNC24H rất mong được sự góp ý của các bác trên diễn đàn, các khách hàng đã mua hàng của CNC24H để bên em ngày một hoàn thiện hơn. Xin cảm ơn các bác!

----------

phamtinh1987

----------


## phamtinh1987

Cho em hỏi U câu là em chế con máy đục đá, em định không dùng Biến tần mà sẽ điều khiển trực tiếp động cơ có được ko nhỉ ? ( Đang muốn giảm chi phí)
Em cảm ơn. :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Cho em hỏi U câu là em chế con máy đục đá, em định không dùng Biến tần mà sẽ điều khiển trực tiếp động cơ có được ko nhỉ ? ( Đang muốn giảm chi phí)
> Em cảm ơn.


Không nên 1 câu hỏi mà post cùng lúc 2 nơi. Câu hỏi của bạn có 2 khái niệm cần làm rỏ.
- Biến tần là gì & công dụng.
- Motor bạn muốn dùng là gì?

Nhưng motor mà bạn muốn dùng là gì.. thì chẵng có thông tin thì làm sao biết mà trả lời.

----------

